# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : Prison Architect

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de Prison Architect*.

----------


## Aosia

Suite à l'achat sur Steam lors de la promo, ce guide m'a franchement beaucoup aidé. 
Je n'arrivais pas à être au point lors de la venu des premiers prisonniers. Je n'imaginais pas faire un seul bâtiment au départ et je m'éparpillais.

Merci beaucoup ! 

Petit trucs que j'ai appris sur le tas aussi : Quand vous commencez à créer vos petites cellules individuelles, n'oubliais pas de mettre la zone "cellule" (erreur que j'ai faite déjà plusieurs fois, sur les douches aussi par exemple ), de cliquer sur un prisonnier encore dans la cellule commune et de faire clique droit sur la cellule où vous voulez l'affecter.

----------


## eKaps

Les gardes transfèrent normalement automatiquement les prisonniers de la Holding cell à leur cellule s'il y en a de disponible.

----------


## Mephisto

J'ai fais remonter sur le Twitter du site, mais je le remets ici : Vous ne faites pas mention de l'outil Planning, alors qu'il est très très utile, surtout aux débutants.  ::):

----------


## Izual

Le guide a triplé de volume pour devenir un guide complet. Inclus : la formule pour calculer la taille de cantine idéale, une étude de cas d'une excellente prison, tous les mécanismes détaillés, etc.

----------


## FrousT

Super jeu, super guide pour bien débuter (on en a vraiment besoin au début le jeu est super complexe  ::P: )

Merci

----------


## Markus

Une petite remarque après que ce guide m'ait beaucoup servi. Un petit guide de lecture des fiches de prisonniers pourrait aider.

----------


## Grimar

Une mise à jour du guide est-elle prévue prochainement ?

----------


## Chico008

L'URL ne fonctionne plus  ::(:

----------


## tyr26

C'est trop excellent

----------

